# A quick question



## DannyP (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok, thanks so much, man. Really appreciate it.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

in sister sites to this one, such as the one for ice hockey, you used to be able to spend credits by betting on the outcome of particular games.

of course, with snowboarding not being a sport, such is irrelevent in here.


----------



## Dude (Oct 2, 2007)

:laugh:Shut up! you dont know the first thing about snowboarding be it a sport or a hobby! Go back to your little oval on ice and check yourself into the net

And snowolf is right about the credits going down if you dont post alot


----------



## HornyPossum (Aug 23, 2010)

Does that banking feature still work?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

HornyPossum said:


> Does that banking feature still work?


There is a fairly active buy/sell thread you should post your for sale items there.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

What about the lurkers? The one's that don't post a lot, but log on everyday..still it goes down?


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

Good question, I was wondering the same thing myself!


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

uh oh. looks like I've got some work to do...


----------

